# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  يافطات شارع الحصن في إربد.. عشوائية التوزيع تحجب المضمامين

## الحوت

على مدار الأيام الماضية تم رصد جانب من المشهد الإنتخابي بتركيزه على أشكال الدعاية الانتخابية التي حركت قطاعات عديدة في البلد وحركت قطاعاً اقتصادياً واسعاً.
وفيما يبدو مألوفاً أنْ تؤيد عشيرة أو يؤيد شخص مرشحاً ما ويرفع له يافطة في الشارع العام، إلاّ أنه من الغريب في مدينة إربد أن تقوم بعض المطاعم والمحلات التجارية الكبيرة وصالات الأفراح بوضع صور ولوحات ترويجية للمرشحين. الإعلانات التي غرقت بها شوارع المدينة وأفقدتها بعض ملامحها لم تترك مكاناً إلا وغطته عن آخره.

فاليافطات تنتشر على أعمدة الكهرباء، والإشارات الضوئية، وفي الميادين، وعلى الأشجار وجدران المدارس، حتى إنها توجد على واجهات بعض المساجد.. عبثية الاختيارات وعشوائية التفكير ألغت مضامين كثير من هذه اللوحات واليافطات.

بلال الشمالي أحد سكان المدينة يقول: بعيداً عما توجه إليه خطاب مرشحي المدينة، فلا تكاد تجد يافطة واضحة المعالم بحيث تتمكن من قراءة ما جاء فيها وذلك لأن بين كل يافطة ويافطة يافطتان لا واحدة! والتنافس بين المرشحين لا يشمل أصوات الناخبين وحسب، بل يشمل كذلك اللوحات من حيث الحجم ومكان التعليق واللون، وما إذا كانت على الشارع أم لا وكأنها قطعة أرض.

شارع الملك عبدالله (الحصن) يشهد اكتظاظاً ملحوظاً في أعداد يافطات المرشحين بدا غائباً عن ضجيجه المعتاد كونه يشكل عمقاً تجارياً وعصباً اقتصادياً للمدينة، فواجهات محلاته التجارية التي غطتها الصور اتصلت ببعضها ببعضا بواسطة اليافطات، واتخذت كل من أشجار الشارع اسماً جديداً (طبعا هو اسم المرشح الذي سبق غيره لوضع صورته عليها) أو ربما المرشح الذي وضعت صورته مؤخراً بعد نزع الصور السابقة أو إهملها وتجاهلها.
ويجدر الحديث هنا عن أساليب مبتكرة في تمزيق اليافطات العالية للخصوم الانتخابيين من خلال زرع سكين في مقدمة عصا ثم التطواف بشوارع المدينة على ظهر سيارة (بك أب)، ثم تمزيق اللوحات بمجرد المرور من تحتها، وتمرير سكين الجراحة على معدة اليافطة، وهو أسلوب ليس جديداً تماماً بالنسبة لإربد.

في هذا المقام أذكر الانتخابات الفرنسية الرئاسية الأخيرة، وأذكر كذلك كيف أن المرشحيْنِ التزما، برغم حدة التنافس، بالإعلان في أماكن مخصصة وضعت فيها صورهما بشكل راق وحضاري لا يخدش ولا يؤثر على المنظر العام للمدينة وضواحيها.

----------


## xblack

*اشكرك على الموضوع المهم واللي لفت انتباهي بالفعل كما لفت انتباه الجميع اكيد....

لما تيجي تحيك بهيك موضوع الكل بيحكي انه هاد من اهم مظاهر فترة الانتخابات وهو ايضا من مظاهر الديموقراطيه ....

لكن حتى الديموقراطيه تختاج الى تنظيم ...

والا انتشرت الفوضى كما هي الآن ...

وهذا لا يدل على وعي سياسي وانما يدل على جهل سياسي....

تشكراااااااااااااااااااتي على الموضوع.........*

----------


## الحوت

نعم اخي هو جهل سياسي .. وعلى البلديات بشكل اساسي تحمل دورها وتنظيم كل المخالفات
الاعلانيه في الشوارع ..لان الشوارع تكاد تكون مكرهه صحيه من الفوضى الجنونيه بالاعلانات

تحياتي لك اخي xblack على مداخلتك الرائعه

----------

